# Black bug in tarantula cage



## BlackVenom (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anybody have any idea of what this is???? Found some in one of my tarantula cages. To me it looks but like some kind of caterpillar but it was feeding on a dead cricket and there was about 3 or 4 of them. Any help wound be appreciated.


----------



## satch (Aug 29, 2011)

The Bear Jew 12 said:


> Does anybody have any idea of what this is???? Found some in one of my tarantula cages. To me it looks but like some kind of caterpillar but it was feeding on a dead cricket and there was about 3 or 4 of them. Any help wound be appreciated.


I was gonna say caterpiller too looks like the one's we have here in canada! kind of odd in your set up!!


----------



## paassatt (Aug 29, 2011)

If you're leaving dead prey items in the enclosure long enough for things to feed on them, you might want to change how often you remove them.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 29, 2011)

That's a dermestid beetle larvae.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Aug 29, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> That's a dermestid beetle larvae.


xhexdx is right.
I've noticed them in the bag when I buy my crickets. I think they thrive in cricket bins where they have a dead cricket buffet .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackVenom (Aug 29, 2011)

Reptiliatus said:


> xhexdx is right.
> I've noticed them in the bag when I buy my crickets. I think they thrive in cricket bins where they have a dead cricket buffet .


Have they ever caused any harm?



paassatt said:


> If you're leaving dead prey items in the enclosure long enough for things to feed on them, you might want to change how often you remove them.


Well it's a commual set-up (22 pokies) so it's a little hard to keep it sqeaky clean.  



xhexdx said:


> That's a dermestid beetle larvae.


Would you know if they are dangerous to tarantulas?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## paassatt (Aug 29, 2011)

The Bear Jew 12 said:


> Well it's a commual set-up (22 pokies) so it's a little hard to keep it sqeaky clean.


Yeah, I guess that would make it a little difficult.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 29, 2011)

They are scavengers.  Used in the hobby to keep cricket and roach bins clean.  Also used to clean bones.

Lemme find you a thread you may find interesting.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?150654


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 29, 2011)

joe is right dermestid larvae...they came in with your crickets most likely...i always have those guys everywhere...and the dang beetles flying around the house...whats wierd though is they eat carrion, yet i had one bite me on the side, twice..


----------



## Austin (Aug 29, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> joe is right dermestid larvae...they came in with your crickets most likely...i always have those guys everywhere...and the dang beetles flying around the house...whats wierd though is they eat carrion, yet i had one bite me on the side, twice..


you must be tasty, Thats a great thread xhendx posted.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 29, 2011)

i must be, or im rotting...and yeah that thread is awesome..i have thought about a colony of dermestids for skulls and such, but dont really have the time for them..



Austin said:


> you must be tasty, Thats a great thread xhendx posted.


----------

